# WOW, couldnt even think of a good title (blown away)



## jmac1981 (Jul 9, 2013)

View attachment 79015


and this is what my bro *HAMBONE1 * sent me WOW! Having trouble deciding which to sample first man o man way cool thanks big bro.

here is what he sent me:

Dr. Grabow/savoy (the one I have been eyeballing for the past week)
two Meerscuam cobs (patriot, bent/gentleman, straight )
Kaywoodie/rustic/strait ; awsome looking pipe cant wait to try it out 
medico filters
tamper tool /nail 
a executive Nimrod lighter
and for tobacco,got a few minutes?:

Dunhill my mixture 965
Dunhill nightcap

Davis and Son:
danish matte
marzipan
trafolgari
pender peach
autumn breeze
irish mist

C&D;
balkin 81
bayou
and pirate kake that smells soooo good; will be trying this one tonight
McCranies red ribbon
peaches n cream
peterson hyde park
stonhaven
penzance
Macbaren symphony
Lane 1Q
saic
english ships captain
and an OTC to try Prince Albert

well I think I got it all might have missed a tobacco,but he sent so much Im in heaven right now

much love big bro, thank you man


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Gandalf The Gray (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow, that is one hell of a hit!


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow! Surprised the SWAT team wasn't called for that one! lol


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

BOMMMMB'D!! Nice one! Big thumbs up Hambone!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

That'll certainly keep you busy for awhile! Nice going, Shawn.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Well played Shawn. PADFO


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

jmac1981 converted on old brief case into a Pipe travel kit. I think he is hooked


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Hambone1 said:


> jmac1981 converted on old brief case into a Pipe travel kit. I think he is hooked


What a terrific idea!


----------



## Gandalf The Gray (Jul 22, 2013)

jmac1981 said:


> View attachment 79015
> 
> 
> and this is what my bro *HAMBONE1 * sent me WOW! Having trouble deciding which to sample first man o man way cool thanks big bro.
> ...


Looking at you're thread again, I have to compliment you on that nimrod lighter! Enjoy


----------



## abcritt (Jul 20, 2013)

If you need to pass any of that along... let me know I will give you my address! :dance:


----------



## abcritt (Jul 20, 2013)

Also, that briefcase is amazing!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

That hit probably shook the entire neighborhood. Way to go Shawn


----------

